
Why Spotify Will Kill iTunes - shawndumas
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/07/why_spotify_will_kill_itunes.html
======
rjd
Hmmm... I seriously doubt spotify will have any major impact on iTunes there
markets aren't the same, the uses cases aren't the same, its just the same
products.

I buy tracks to listen on my ipod, say in my car, out fishing, at the gym...
all places where there is no internet service ... places spotify has no
service, spotify is not portable.

At my computer I use groove shark quite extensivly, but it hasn't altered my
buying habits one bit. Because the use cases are not the same. I don't just
buy music for that reason, and besides I already have piles of streaming
sources at home (TV,radio,internet). Its nothign new, jsut maybe abit mroe
adaptive.

So I doubt Spotify would have a real business impace unless they implement a
music purchasing service, maybe thats there end game, I dunno. But currently
I'd say that article is just speculative rubbish.

Also the instore as aspect of iTunes is nto to be frowned at either. I have
seen alot of people getitng iTunes gift cards lately, they have adapted into
the mainstream purchasing paradigm which I doubt spotify will be able to do
anytime soon.

